# Record Fine for Southwest Delays



## Southworst (Jan 16, 2015)

Southwest sure is striving to become like all the rest.

From the CHI Tribune. http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/breaking/ct-southwest-faa-fine-0116-biz-20150115-story.html



> Southwest Airlines was slammed with a record fine by the Transportation Department on Thursday after the airline forced passengers to remain on arriving planes at Midway airport for hours during severe weather last winter.
> 
> Delays involving 16 airplanes last January resulted in a fine of $1.6 million.
> 
> ...


----------

